# Pedigree dog food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is the worst dog food on the market. Not only do they trick people into thinking it's fantastic (using all their money for advertising instead of ingredients), they use every bad ingredient they can in dog food. They have by-products, corn, wheat, soy, gluten, artificial colors, chemical preservatives, unnamed animal fat sources, and unnamed animal protein sources ("meat and bone meal"). If you care about your dog in the slightest, DO NOT buy this food for them.


----------



## denise_richards (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Chinese Sharpei. Everyone knows that they have all kinds of health issues. I have had her on Pedigree almost all of her life,, never any problems. She is healthy and happy. So no problems with Pedigree. She also has a healthy coat and teeth. She is now 9 years old.


----------



## ROB (Apr 19, 2009)

Denise, I'm happy for you and your dog, but that doesn't change the fact that this is not high quality food. There is research at your fingertips. In fact there are reviews & recommendations on this site.


----------



## kevin4 (May 14, 2009)

I find it amusing people talking about how this dog food has this and that in it while they are drinking a soda and eating a burger and fries. If its not poisonous or toxic to animals and they enjoy it then its doing the job .


----------



## Clarice (Jun 19, 2009)

Almost every dog food that can be purchased from a general grocery store is not quality food for your dog. Think of it this way...it's like feeding your dog McDonald's for every meal. Would you take your child to McDonald's for every meal? Hopefully not. So why do it to your dog when there are better options. I know that money gets tight and that little extra money for the higher quality dog food seems non-existent at times, but please try to spring for the best you can afford. Your dog will thank you and will live a healthier, and probably a longer life if you are proactive about their diet and supplements. Science diet and Royal Canine and even the more affordable Costco Kirkland Brand Lamb and Rice is a good choice. We use the latter and our dog does very well on it.


----------



## Clarice (Jun 19, 2009)

Manufactured by Mars, Inc.? Is that the same company that make candy. Might as well be. It's like feeding your dog junk food.


----------



## Clarice (Jun 19, 2009)

Scratch my previous recommendation for Science Diet.


----------



## Robyn1 (Aug 3, 2009)

If Pedigree and ALL other brands of dog food found in grocery stores is so bad for dogs, then why don't the GOOD brands of dog food start selling their food in grocery stores. Some of us don't have a store around us that sells the $30 a bag good food. We have to work with the best of the worst food available.


----------



## kate1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pedigree is one of the worse dog foods on the market. Quality control is terrible in their plants. I switched to Blue Buffalo and my dogs look much better and my vet noticed a difference in their coats. If you care for your dog, don't feed pedigree.


----------



## gramzilla (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm open to suggestions. 4 senior dogs here 8-25 pounds. I have become disabled and we even lived in the car for awhile. Things have looked up from what they were and will some of you self rightious people give me some advice as to what I should feed my crew? Right now Purina Little Bites seems to be doing the trick. I can afford it and no one is suffering any side effects. They seem healthy with good stools. I did feed Pedigree for years but then the crew were nibblers. Now where we live...get it before the mice do.


----------



## Phyllis (Nov 12, 2009)

I think every commercial dog food has its pros & coins. As they are commercial products which must have additives and low cost ingredients. 
Their selling prices will some how reflect the materials they use with few exceptions, I believe. I feed my dog with Pinnacle (the brand I trust as I search a good comment from the web). But I add fresh meat as the supplement .
It's not necessary to be top grade sirloin. Just the cheapest left-over trim from the butcher. A completely natural healthy treat for them which is much much better than any snack get from shelves. I still depend on dog food to save my time to prepare a balance diet for my dog.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You might as well take your dog to the city dump and let eat there because that is what you are feeding your dog if you are feeding them this crap. Corn is down right terrible for dogs and they have 2 types right off the bat. Then they have 2 types of wheat, you might as well feed them poison. Brewers dried yeast it really can't get any worse. Chicken by-product meal, this has to be some sort of joke useing the word chicken.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jess 

While i agree with you that Pedigree amongst other grocery store foods are not good, the delivery of your thoughts are lost by the pure vitral of your sentences. Give them reasons why they are not good. Explain the ingredients and how they are counterproductive for a dog. Reason that the fat sources are 2nd rate at best and you are paying for the advertising, not the quality.
I do agree with you but you are being way over the top with your analogies.
Get your point across with a dagger, not a blunt object.

s


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You might be right Steve, but if people come here, then they can also educate themselves very easily on the net about why these ingredents are so bad. Pure lazyness if you ask me. Using this product along with Beneful, Purnia and others then look the other way whats in them, bugs the heck out of me. It's just so easy to do the reseach in this day and age and find a good dogfood. Back in my day they did not have all this good info and we were fooled by TV commercials. Have a good day Steve and I hope I opened some eyes about this food and others.


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

Gramzilla,

Purina is probably the lst thing i would feed my dogs, but a chea proved-to-be-good dog food is Pdeigree, Eukanuba, or SolidGold. My opinion.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

The thing I have started to wonder about most dog food and the comments is what type of lifestyle do the dogs live themselve. I mean I hear so much about the premium holistic and better ingredient crap, but nature proves a dog would eat a chicken carcass just as well as a chicken breast. Also to the owners and "food experts", I am challenger to see your pets are they lean athletes or just couch potatoes eating expensive food that is proving as fruitless as the other low cost brands?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog has his own website. Go check him out.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess 3 toes Tony looks great  he's got a beautiful coat as well, very wavy looking. Your boy definately looks great eating the premium brand, which one you feed anyway.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, email me or add me on your messenger list if you have yahoo. [email protected]


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

His main food is Orijen large breed puppy (he gets some every day) but like everyone else I am not made of money so I rotate Taste of the Wild (not to spendy) along with California Natural (OK price wise). He does good on all of them. I am gonna try Artemis (spendy) and maybe a little innova which he does fine on, but the large breed puppy is to spendy so I am gonna wait another month or so and go with the adult. I try to buy some food every 2 weeks even if I don't need it, so my money goes farther.


----------



## Jed1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Everyone is an expert on here. Feed what your dog likes. They are all 100% complete and balanced by AAFCO. I had a husky live to be over 16 with NO health issues her whole life and she was on purina and dads brand her whole life. She had a beautiful coat and perfect health until her death at 16, which is past the normal life expectency for a husky.
I have two Shepherds on Pedigree and they are 8 and 10 and doing fine. 
I had a Corgi who lived to 14 on Diamond (so called premium) who als makes Kirkland brand, and she was fine. 
Its all good and depends if you fall for the marketing hype of the overpriced brands. Dogs will eat the whole chicken, nothing wrong with by-products. Dogs will also forage and eat grains,again, corn not all that bad...
Trust me, if your budget does not allow for premium do not let anyone tell you otherwise, you can feed supermarket brand foods. 
And the line of crap, no pun intended, of the premium brands having smaller sized crap from the dog is BS. It was always the same size regardless of what I fed them.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

People kill me when they get on the internet and go to bat for these horrible dog food companies!!!Do you really think these low cost dog foods are good for your dog?? Did you ever read the ingredient list??? If so do you understand it?? Because if you did I don't think you would feed your dog this toxic crap!!! People please research the ingredients,No matter what the cost of your food is because some of these supposedly premium dog foods are the same crap just at a higher price!!TO all the manufactures of toxic cancer causing dog food:I HOPE YOU ALL ROT IN HELL FOR POISONING ARE PETS!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess your dog is Beautiful!!Cats too!Looks like someones been eating your couch though.LOL


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,You stated you are going to try Artemis,I don't know which formulation but the Maximal lists fat 3rd on the ingredient list,this has been studied and proven to contribute to bloat in large dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jed, educate yourself a little, then come back and will talk. Do some research then tell me this is good food.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php?cat=7&stype=1&si=pedigree&perpage=24&sort=8&stype=&limit=&cat=7&ppuser=0


----------



## Julie3 (Feb 14, 2010)

We "rescued" our Boxer, Riley, nearly a year ago. He is 4yrs old. The people we got him from were feeding him WalMart brand Ol Roy. Now I know that this is very low quality food (my sister's King Sheppard - who is 9yrs old - is eating her poopsicles since my sister started feeding her this). I spoke our vet about a decent food that we could afford. He did say that Pedigree was not the best but is sufficient enough. Now thankfully, Riley LOVES veggies so when I make dinner (fresh veggies of all types at every dinner) I am sure to make a little extra for Riley. We also give him fish skin when I make salmon and other healthy bits of meat. He loves the Pedigree and has no health issues (which Boxers are known for many). He's been supplemented with fresh natural food as well. We love Riley very much but we have to work with what we have. We have other financial priorities in our life besides dog food - as I'm sure that might be the case with many other pet owners these day. Besides, there IS much worse than Pedigree out there I'm sure ('Ol Roy???).
In the matter of my sister's poor dog....well, I'm working on that. I saw Leah (the dog) eat her poopsicle for the first time today (although my sister said she's been doing it for a while now). It was the most disgusting thing. I think the issue here might be a little obvious but it could be for various reasons, too.


----------



## Melissa3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi I am concerned about Pedigree. Both dogs that I had that I fed it to had raised liver enzymes. I felt like I poisoned my dog not that I was a bad dog owner just not informed. It may have been her breed she was a german shepard mix and she died at 10 due to liver complications. My other dog Mupps whom is now 12 has a liver issue too but he does not have to be put down thank god. I think Michelle is right in away. Not that we should go to H*ll but that I was not informed. It is not too late for my younger dogs so do you think the Dick Pattens Natural Balance is any good or do you think I should switch to Eukanuba. Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Switch right away. Here is a list of some good foods. Witch foods slowly.
Artemis*
Blue Wilderness*
Go
Horizon*
Evo**** 
Innova**
Instinct**
Orijen*****
Taste of the Wild**
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm*
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natures Variety
Natures logic
Solidgold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural**
Healthwise**
Karma**


----------



## C._Smith (Mar 13, 2010)

My Chinese Sharpei has been eating this his whole life, and he's been having seizures of and on for the last couple years. I have been doing research and poor nutrition can be a leading cause of this problem so I am promptly changing to a more nutritious diet despite the fact that he enjoys this food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Melissa-what I had stated in my earlier post was that the MANUFACTURERS - should go to HELL for poisoning are pets-not the uninformed owners!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Melissa,if you are going to feed one of the two you mentioned, I would go with Dick Pattens Natural Balance(Eukanuba is aweful). I did just take this off my list because they changed their formula. If it is a money issue, then you should take a close look at Healthwise, California Natural, Taste of the Wild (wetlands) or even Kirklands brand(Costco). I would suggest buying small badgs at first and going very very slowly with the change. I sugest small bags because you never know, some dogs don't accept certain brands/formulas. My dog can't eat Merrick or Kirkland and Merrick is a great food it just didn't work with my dog.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, I got a bag of Artemis medium/Large Breed Puppy which is a different formula and I haven't started feeding him this yet. Yeah, I know about the Chicken and Turkey, but I don't think they fall that far and below the real list is my guess. At least the Barley and Brown Rice are 2 of the better grains. And I bet Eric was gonna nail me on the Tomato Pomace, LOL, right Eric?? Oh and they don't make it themselves, by the way Eric who does make it??

1.Chicken
2.Turkey
3.Chicken Meal
4.Salmon Meal
5.Pearled Barley

My guess

1.Chicken Meal
2.Salmon Meal
3.Barley
4.Brown rice
5.Chicken
6.Turkey


----------



## steve8 (Mar 13, 2010)

i noticed pedigree is owned by mars which also owns royal canin. does anyone think this means anything regarding the quality of royal canin which is regarded as a high quality food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, they are both terrible dog food. RC is only highly reguarded because the pay for the vets schooling, anyone who knows anything about dog food knows RC is one of the worst dog foods made today


----------



## Cheryl_Passmore (Mar 16, 2010)

Dog food REALLY DOES make a difference in your pet. I was uninformed awhile back about the stuff they allow in pet food. Its disgusting. Also several of them have BHA which is very bad. You may as well feed them poison because it causes cancers, tumors and liver failure. Luckily I found this out before it was too late for my dog. Her favorite food back then was kibbles and bits homestyle. She loved the stuff. But as she ate it, it was destroying her liver.
For the past year she has been on Blue Buffalo canned food And dry natural food from 3 Dog Bakery. She is back in good health now and she is going to stay that way. As for AAFCO they approve anything good or bad. Their approval is on every one of those toxic foods as well as the good ones. And hey BHA has a close second called BHT which has all the same bad effects as BHA only difference is the BHT is put in our 'humans' cereals. Check your labels I only found about 8 brands that DIDNT have BHT. And check BHA and BHT out on the internet to find out how many ways it can kill us and our pets. WHY do they allow this!!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I had to giggle a little when I saw your post because we having been saying this for some time now. Great to see you doing some home work. And here is a link to a great review site. Don't get me wrong because I think the reviewer here does a great job also.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate that site. I totally disagree with their rating system. It is definitely off kilter.

I don't believe dog foods come in 6 groups. There are 3. Junk, better junk, and stuff you'd actually want to feed your pet.


----------



## Debbie3 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have to laugh at the comments. I had a German Shepherd on Purina One and he lived to 14 years of age. Have two cats that are both 15 year of age with absolutely no medical problems. Had a Jack Russell on one of the most expensive dog foods and he died at 6 years of age with cancer. I now have a Westie and he loves Pedigree. I have tried so many of the best foods with him and have thrown so much money down the drain because he won't eat the other stuff. He likes the Pedigree canned food. My vet said that dogs like food with the worse odor. You can put the top brand dog food next to him and the worse smelling dog food next to it and they will go with the worse smelling stuff. Also, the vet who has been in business for 30 years said he has seen dogs and cats on expensive food and have major problems and others on cheap food and live a long life. If you have a dog that likes the expensive stuff that is great. If they do well on cheaper stuff that is great also. We all supplement our pets diets with table scraps now and then. Is that good? Vets say NO. Maybe genetics plays a big role in much of it. We should not be so quick to judge cheaper dog food as bad. Plenty of pets have died or became sick on the expensive food too, whether from the food or just genetics.


----------



## MJ (May 5, 2010)

I just recently bought a golden retriever puppy, and we don't know exactly what to feed her. We have been using Iams smart puppy large breed food. We been mixing it with pedigree wet food, and she loves it. She does not it Iams by itself. I live in Korea due to military time, so I do not have many choices. If anyone knows where and how I can get good quality food for my puppy please let me know, by posting a link or replying.
Thank you
MJ


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Do web based pet stores have shipping to you at resonable charges?

I am unaware at this time who stocks quality kibbles in out of the country stores.

Without knowing what is trully available to you, if you have the means to feed raw or cook for your dog, this may be your best bet on an exceptional diet for your loved one.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

MJ- Thailand imports many good dog food brands. IF you could arrange for purchases bimonthly it will be helpful for your puppy.. There is even a manufacturing unit for solid Gold dog food in Thailand. Try Taiwan too. Or like Eric says give him home cooked food but you need to supplement him properly do your research or ask your vet. Stop feeding Pedigree as soon as possible.


----------



## MJ (May 5, 2010)

I just bought Newman's Own, it’s the best we can find and offer here on base. We are mixing her Iams dry with Newman's own wet food; we are actually going to start today. We are going to start giving her raw food as well; I think she will be fine. Definitely no more Pedigree.

Thanks for your help Eric and Shan


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Do they have Newmans kibble as well?


Remember to account for both the calories in the kibble and the wet food or before long you'll look at your dog and ask how did he get so pudgy 

Doing a mixture feeding, it's easy to forget about caloric intake.


----------



## Gerdi (May 16, 2010)

Debbie, loved your remarks and agree 100%! Not everybody can afford spending a fortune on pet food and if you have a sickly dog, even the best food on the market- by the way, what would that be?- can not change bad genes.My 2 Bouviers are currently on Hills and eating me out of the house, want to change to a cheaper brand and not sure what to use, some of these review websites are slamming Eukanuba, Hills, Royal Canine and other expensive brands, let alone Pedigree and Purina, seems almost all dogfood contains corn and other so called bad stuff.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are some very good dog foods for a good price. You just have to put the effort out, now if don't really love your dog then their is no need to put out the effort. It isn't so called IT IS BAD STUFF. It really doesn't take much effort to find this out.

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

You can find everything you need to know about dog food on one site. Now about that effort????

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=intro


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2010)

PEOPLE!! Do you have ANY IDEA what by-products are or what FILLERS are???!! Really this is CHEAP and unhealthy food for your dogs! Just because ONE SAYS their dog is doing good means NOTHING!! U need to purchase holistic dog food! There are no fillers and no by-products. - yuck this just makes me sick!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Alicia, it's called lazyness. Some people are so lazy they won't even use the links we leave for them.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Laurie3 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a King Charles Cavalier, fed Buffaloe blue and he is now in Kidney failure at three years old. The food? A genetic fluke? Feed a dog what he is doing fine on, and that is the best advice i can see. Expensive ingredients are not a panacea. I only wish they were. I would suggest that high quality protein does not mean high quantity protein. Moderate protein levels 12- 14% should be included in manufacturers lines as well.


----------



## William3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly think that Pedigree is a pretty descent food for a dog. I've been raising Labs for over 30 years and the past 15 years I have used pedigree adult dog food and puppy food for my pups. All of my dogs and that would be well over 20 by the way, 12 of which were Champions, and the other 8 Amateur Field Trial Champions, have lived an avg of 14 years. I think if you give your dog proper excercise and have them checked regularly by your vet then you will have a long happy life with your pet. Just because a dog gets cancer or has kidney failure doesn't mean that it was the food. Things happen. I think if your dog is happy and healthy then feed them the food that works for them. Just because you feed them a $50 bag of food does not mean they will outlive or outperform a dog that has been fed a $20 bag of food. How many human foods on the market are "thought" to cause cancer???? Think about it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William SERIOUSLY???? Have you ever looked at the ingredients? There is not 1 good thing in this "food" 1.ground whole corn 2.meat and bone meal 3.ground wheat 4.corn gluten meal 5.animal fat preserved with BHA BHT.If you look up ingredients to avoid in dog food these are all on the list.And good food doesn't have to cost 50 bucks a bag there are some very good foods that come at a reasonable price,do your dogs a favor and check out some of these Merrick Pet Care they make Whole Earth Farms and it is a dollar a pound with much better ingredients,The 35 pound bag is 35 dollars.Fromm Family Foods Adult Gold.Taste of The Wild.Costco Kirkland brand dog food.All of these foods are made with REAL meat and NO FILLERS and NO CORN.They can all be bought at independently owned pet stores and feed stores.If you go on their websites they have store locaters.And obviously Kirkland is available at Costco.BTW if you go on their websites don't be scared off by the high prices,they are MUCH CHEAPER in the stores.Oh yeah check out this website.. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William all of the foods I listed are reviewed on this site. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews-/whole-earth-farms-dog-food-dry/ now they are rated based on ingredients and all of the ones that I listed for you receive 4 stars out of 5.Except Taste Of The Wild which receives 5 out of 5 stars.Now your Pedigree receives 1 star,if you want to find out why just look on the left of the screen and click on 1 star foods and scroll down to Pedigree.This website will explain all about each major ingredient and why it is good or bad.I think if you start comparing ingredient lists you will start to see the the good foods are made with plenty of REAL MEAT.And higher quality grains.Except Taste Of The Wild,which is grain free.I hope this info helps.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William Please click on Older comments,I left another post for you but it got pushed back...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, it's like anything in life, if it hasn't happened to them then it really doesn't happen. This is one of the brands that I was feeding that killed my dog. Some people are just to damn CHEAP to feed a good food to their dog. In most cases it is just the lazy AMERICAN'S, to into themselves and to cool to spend 30 minutes reading and educating themselves about dogfood. It really is getting old seeing these lame idiots come here and say such stupid stuff.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Think about it this way, for the money people like this spends on the gas and his latte every morning, his dog could be eating Orijen. Or if he used his new super duper cell phone just half as much as he did, his dog could be eating Orijen or any other good brand. I see it everyday a guy has no car but he walking down the street drinking a mocha and talking on their cell phone.


----------



## Pat6 (Jul 2, 2010)

I work in a pet supply store, and daily people will come in asking for suggestions on what is the best dog food for their pooch. First it will depend on the dog(for example I would not suggest a high protein diet for small breed dog). Our best seller is Taste of the Wild, and for very good reason. When people switch these are the comments I get back from them. "Their coat is so much healthier" "They arent eating grass anymore". People comment their their dog is eating better than they are, and its really only a few bucks more expensive, if that. 
Anyone seen Super Size Me? If so, what the heck do you think you are putting your dog through, feeding every meal of their life double cheeseburgers and super greasy fries. 
Like I always say, if you cant afford something, dont get it. You cant afford a dog, dont get one!!


----------



## William3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information but given my experience and track record I'll stick with what has worked for me. It may not work for you but don't treat people like their ignorant fools because they don't share your opinion. I'd put my dogs up against anyones, including yours, in a performance test where their fuel, that would be the food fed to them, plays only a slight part in how they perform and bet that mine would win ten times over. Solid stools, great coats, clean teeth, and top shelf performance. Pass the Pedigree please. Sorry but I do not share your opinion.


----------



## William3 (Jul 2, 2010)

"Think about it this way, for the money people like this spends on the gas and his latte every morning, his dog could be eating Orijen. Or if he used his new super duper cell phone just half as much as he did, his dog could be eating Orijen or any other good brand. I see it everyday a guy has no car but he walking down the street drinking a mocha and talking on their cell phone."

Jess:
Don't drink mocha, no cell phone, and drive a 4cylinder pickup truck so what are you even talking about. Your comment is unfounded and immature.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Pat I agree with you,cheap grocery store dog food sucks!! But I disagree on your other point their are some people out there that truly LOVE their dogs but just don't know any better.When I was 5 my mom got me a Collie.It was my job to feed-water,walk,play with and love her.Which I did EVERY day.I grew up with this dog-told her all my secrets,she followed me everywhere.I had the HONOR of calling her my dog.She had a big part in making me the person I am today,she taught me responsibility and how to be a good friend.I had her for 11 years,but 100 years wouldn't be long enough for me.What did we feed my best friend? Grocery store brand canned and kibble.Did that mean that we loved her any less? Absolutely not.I wish everyone was educated about dog food,and only bought the good ones,but I think if someone truly loves their dog and gives it a good home but feeds cheap food...at least it has a chance to live and it is not put down for lack of a home...I also think that the people that are educated about dog food should try to explain in a NICE way to other people that cheap dog food sucks and it is worth paying a little more for a decent food.JMO


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William Hi.Don't let Jess bother you he means well,I believe you that your dogs do well on Pedigree,but maybe they would do even better on another brand.Their are a lot of good ones to choose from.Here is Pedigree against Taste Of The Wildedigree's first 5 ingredients: 1.Ground Whole Corn. 2.Meat and Bone Meal.3.Ground Wheat.4.Corn Gluten Meal.5.Animal Fat(Preserved with Bha-Bht.I am going to leave you a link to a page that talks about bad ingredients,it tells you why they are bad.Okay now Taste of The Wild's ingredient list 1.Duck 2.Duck meal 3.Chicken meal 4. Egg product 5. Sweet potatoes.Which list looks better to you? Which one do you think would be more species appropriate?Dogs really do need a diet that is based around good quality meat.The reason that I chose this food is it's not that expensive compared to Pedigree.It is available at independently owned pet stores and feed stores.They have a store locater on their website,to help you find a store in your area.Also Costco's Kirkland has good ingredients at a good price.Do your dogs a favor,take your ingredient list for Pedigree with you when you look at this site. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William - here is a review for Pedigree,it explains what all of the ingredients actually are. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pedigree-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William here is another review for Pedigree,I'm not trying to prove you wrong,I'm just trying to help your dogs. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews_/showproduct.php?product=3&cat=7


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

William is killing his dog and he is just like all the others that are tooo lazy to take an hour out of his life to figure out what he is really doing to his dog. If I brought my vet to his house and had him exlain to him what happened to my dog by feeding this posion to him, he still wouldn't believe it. Concrete is hard stuff and some people have it postioned in their heads. Ya, your dog could compete with my dog. I bet from fifty feet away you could see the BIG difference in their coat. Closer it would be the eyes and ears. In 10 years from now the fur on the outer edges of his ears well come out, he well start to smell the ears are dirty all the time and his eyes well glaze over. He most likely already has diareha and throws up but he ignors it. He most likely uses some excuse like all dogs do that. Everywhere I go I get compliments on my dogs coat and sometimes even on how clear his eyes are. Sorry if I sound like a ()(*& but I have been there and I've it seen it and I well never let it happen to any of my dogs again.. Now take a good look at my dog and his nice shinny coat then look at yours...Pedigree is cheap shi( and should have some sort of warning label on it like tobacco. Michelle this guy is hopeless, anyone that thinks this is a good dog food and argue it is, is down right ________.
http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I posted this once before and I well again. I can tand I have, stood where the dogs come into the dog parks and I can pick out the dogs who are feed good food and the ones who are feed crap like this. I would bet I am 85% of the time correct.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess Yeah but when people don't know any better they will argue that Pedigree is great.I think that we should try to help them by explaining it nicely.Remember it wasn't that long ago that the two of us were using bad dog food too.I used to think that Purina One was good and Nature's Recipe too.But now I know better.But if we argue with people it gets us nowhere..we need to try and explain it to them nicely.Remember it's actually the dogs that we are helping also...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, yes to some degree, but the difference between what happened to me and the clowns today, is I had no Internet. It is just so easy to get the information today compared to my day. With all the links we leave it's a piece of cake for these people to get educated. I think I am just getting tired of lazy people who won't do any work for their animals. Do you think these people even use use these links? My guess is about 25%, otherwise they would be like Dawn and thank us. German Shepherds have very rough coats, but not Tony and it is due solely to his food. When people pet him they are always shocked,especially other German Shepherd owners. Then I give them a short education in dog food and most of the time people can't believe it. You know I have had at least 20 people change their dogs diet after petting Tony and if I see them again it is always a big thank you. Makes you feel really good that you helped a dog.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess you are right but maybe someone else that comes to this site will use the links.Maybe they do use the links and are too proud or stubborn to admit they were wrong?I don't know but when someone asks a question or leaves a totally wrong post the only thing that we can do is try to help.Sometimes it's hard to be nice but if you are rude then you will totally miss your chance to help a dog...


----------



## William3 (Jul 2, 2010)

"William is killing his dog and he is just like all the others that are tooo lazy to take an hour out of his life to figure out what he is really doing to his dog. If I brought my vet to his house and had him exlain to him what happened to my dog by feeding this posion to him, he still wouldn’t believe it. Concrete is hard stuff and some people have it postioned in their heads. Ya, your dog could compete with my dog. I bet from fifty feet away you could see the BIG difference in their coat. Closer it would be the eyes and ears. In 10 years from now the fur on the outer edges of his ears well come out, he well start to smell the ears are dirty all the time and his eyes well glaze over. He most likely already has diareha and throws up but he ignors it. He most likely uses some excuse like all dogs do that. Everywhere I go I get compliments on my dogs coat and sometimes even on how clear his eyes are. Sorry if I sound like a ()(*& but I have been there and I’ve it seen it and I well never let it happen to any of my dogs again.. Now take a good look at my dog and his nice shinny coat then look at yours…Pedigree is cheap shi( and should have some sort of warning label on it like tobacco. Michelle this guy is hopeless, anyone that thinks this is a good dog food and argue it is, is down right ________."

Your comments again are about as mature as a third grader throwing a tantrum. I did not come on this site to get in a shouting match with someone like yourself. I never said Pedigree was a great food but I considered it descent and works for my dogs. Like I said I never have had a dog die of kidney failure or any ailment that could be attributed to the type of food they eat. Never has my dogs had their hair fall out or eyes glaze over. Their ears are cleaner than mine. My labs spend alot of time in the water and I make sure their ears are dry and free of any infections. I'm not trying to argue with you, I'm just stating the fact that I have had good experiences with Pedigree. Sorry if that is not what you want to hear but I am offering a non-biased review of my experience over the years. I thought that's what this site was, a place for people to post reviews of dog food, not a bashing site where keyboard warriors like yourself accuse people of being ignorant lazy fools because they don't share your opinion. And as far as the coat comment and me killing my dogs well let's just say I highly disagree.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Do what you want they are your dogs,, but you have been warned in a very aggressive manner. Keep in mind everything I have stated about coat, ears, eyes and skin and in 5 years come back here and tell me how they are doing. If your dogs are doing so great on this poison, why not give a link to some close up pictures so I can see his eyes,ears and coat...Don't believe me, Don't do any research, don't listen to anyone and yes your head is pretty darn hard.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=4&cat=all


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

William you keep coming back to this site.Now I am trying to figure out why.Is it to fight and argue with Jess??? Or is it to learn about dog food and get your dogs into a better food??? HOPEFULLY your not wasting my time and you really do want some suggestions.Do you even bother to look at the links that I leave or are you just scouring the site looking for a post from Jess so you can have someone to fight with??? Anyway here goes one last time... Your Pedigree is a one star bottom of the barrel food,there is NO ARGUING-that is a fact!!! If you will look at this review you will understand why.Read it carefully,the reviewer goes over every ingredient and explains why it is bad for your dog. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pedigree-dog-food-dry/ Now if you want a decent food for your dog that won't break the bank,there are some really good foods at a value price.Whole Earth Farms-by Merrick pet care.Costco's Kirkland Signature.Taste Of The Wild-Diamond foods.Fromm Gold Nutritionals by Fromm Family Foods. Please take my advice and stop Fighting/Arguing with Jess,it is getting nothing accomplished,and there is really nothing to argue about if you read and understand ingredient lists then you would know that Pedigree along with EVERY other grocery store food is nothing more than left over garbage from the human food chain that should be thrown out,but instead these GREEDY multi-national companies prey on unsuspecting consumers by selling this SWILL to "FEED" these poor innocent creatures....Shame on them!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya know some people just get under my skin and at my age I shouldn't let that happen. Oh well, I am only human. What I have tried to point out, is that this is one, of 2 brands I was feeding that led to the tumor that killed my dog. IT IS WHAT KILLED HIM !!!! I try to exlain that, but when people just blow it off, it really bugs me, especially when they start the name calling. I don't know how many times we have posted that corn, wheat soy, BHT, ETHOXQYIUN and other crappy ingredients can really harm your dogs. Then to get someone that well not do any follow up reseach and argue that it isn't so, just blows my mind. I really believe that these people are salesman for these products. It's just really hard to think some people do not go to the links we leave or just read what is on this site.


----------



## Sheri2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
I have a mixed breed who is rather lazy and way overweight. I have been fighting to get her down to the weight she is supposed to be but she keeps getting worse. I have tried different foods, but nothing seems to work. I have tried running with her but she runs a little ways and then lays down. She will only walk not even half way around the block and then lay down. I normally have to force her to walk the rest of the way. Not sure what to do. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks! Oh and I have tried tossing the ball to get her to run but she just looks at it and then nothing. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sheri-Are you feeding the recommended amount on the bag? If so a lot of people make this mistake.You stated that your dog is "way overweight" that happened from too much food and too little exercise..my suggestion is cut her amount in half so if you are feeding 4 cups cut her down to 2 cups.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow what happened?? Anyway, for every one pound a dog is over weight is the equivalent of a human, being seven pounds over weight.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Grains in dog food can also be a reason that your dog is overweight.Check this out http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dog-food-carbohydrates


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Also take a look at these http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/grains-in-dog-food-1 when you get to the bottom click on part 2


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

When that big recall happen it was because of mold on the corn. This article brought that back up.


----------



## Robert3 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to agree with Jess above as to comparing dogs. I have a toy manchester terrier as well as a german pinscher. My toy is: ch St. Lazar's For Your Eyes Only and he can look him up on the AKC site. I do not believe that my dog would win any shows by feeding him cheap food. He eats Orejin only as this is the only food that brings out the best in him and keeps him as a champion. I would also agree with some of the other foods on Jess's A list though I found out recently that a couple on the list have been bought out by Purina. The pet store I buy my food from is discontinuing those 2 brands because they can no longer guarantee the ingredients. If you can't afford Orejin or one of the whole meat can foods (EVO, etc..,) then taste of the wild would have to be my second choice. Pedigree is pure junk plain and simple. If you want proof then just read the ingredients of the bag and you will see.


----------



## Robert3 (Jul 28, 2010)

And much to my suprise:

I went to walmart and read the ingredients of ecery bag and can of food they sold. Not 1 brand that you can buy from walmart is good. Everyone one had at 3 grain products in the list of first 5 ingrediants and some of these brands were just about the same price as the grain free foods at Petz First.


----------



## Mike10 (Oct 22, 2010)

Were i volunteer at we use this food. It is the best food for the dogs, no. Does it work for most of them yes. The owners had 9 dogs of there own that they feed the same stuff. Then the dogs go see what the horse drop and eat that too (which is very high in grain). They have great coats for some of them staying outside most of the time. My parents feed there Min Pin Iam and it has never been sick or need teeth cleaning and the coat is in great shape. When I get a dog again would i feed it this stuff most likely no. But be careful about making this personal. State the facts good and bad about the food. Seen many of the top food give dogs gas or the runs. It is a matter of finding the right food for your dog.


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

I work at a boarding facility and we are currently keeping dogs that have been with us for over 6 months now and they are on the Pedigree dry food and it has actually IMPROVED one of the dogs coat. Some people can't afford to feed their dog expensive holistic dog food. So what if the dog food is not as good as others. Dogs who eat this food can still live long, healthy lives and what does it matter to other people what they feed their dogs? Like I said before I work at a boarding facility and I see a lot of dogs who are on foods that are lower quality than most but I do not name call and tell them they are killing their dogs. Honestly, they are just animals and if someone doesn't want to treat the animal like a person than so be it. I feed my dogs high quality food because I want to and I can afford it. My 15 year old Jack Russell has only ever been fed Pedigree and Purina ONE and for 14 years of her life she has been as active as a 5 month old puppy. We are going to have to put her to sleep soon and I do not blame the food she is on especially because she is living in the age range of the breed standard. Giving people other options that they can try to feed their dogs is good but telling them they are killing their dogs is just retarded and I'm sure they love their dogs as much as the next person. I am in no way trying to start something I just feel like their is ignorance taking place. I do not get my panties in a wad because someone wants to feed their dog a cheaper food and nobody else should either.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Just where do you morons come from?? Are you people from Mars ?? You people shouldn't even own dogs. I've said it once and I'll say it again "This 5hit killed my dog and guess what that came,,, from MY VET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess...you're knowledgeable and passionate about healthy foods, but why would you say that to Elizabeth for stating her opinion and experience with certain foods? She doesn't sound like a moron AT ALL.

I personally KNOW that my dogs can't tolerate foods with corn/wheat due to allergies. As we learn more and more about pet nutrition, I WANT to feed my dog better foods and real meat, etc. BUT--I do agree with Elizabeth about how some dogs DO live long lives on the cheaper stuff. My parents fed their poodle Purina (and table scraps) his whole life--he lived to be 21. I'm NOT recommending it...I'm just saying it is possible. AND...I would honestly rather see somebody care for a dog and give it SOME kind of food than to see that same dog euthanized because nobody wanted to care for it. The first dog I owned lived to be about 14. He was very healthy other than having a problem w/his spine that my vet told me was common w/large breeds--he was slowly losing the use of his rear legs, bowels--and then one day, his organs just shut down, probably due to the paralysis. I loved this dog with all my heart--fed him stuff like Alpo, Dad's and Moist & Meaty (cuz I thought it was decent back then...and he liked it). 

I know what your vet told you. That's part of the reason I am replying to this--to show you how much their opinions vary. Believe it or not, my vet AND her assistant told me to give my dog Fit & Trim (but I didn't--I went to Chicken Soup Lite). I voiced my opinion to them about how it's made of just fillers. The assistant said that's what she used for her dog. The vet told me that Purina was good and never part of the recalls, etc. I was actually doing a lot of home cooking for my dogs at that time (that's probably why they gained weight), and the assistant told me I was "doing it for me--not for my dogs". I said "NO--I AM doing it FOR my dogs."---cuz I WAS. 

Bottom line--I like this vet. She's gentle, caring & thorough. Her food opinion is just that to me: her opinion. Once I leave there, I go home and feed my dogs what I want to feed them.

ANYHOW, I've enjoyed communicating with you and have enjoyed your advice about foods, etc.....so I hope you're not going to call me a moron now.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody that comes on a website like this and says crap like this, is a moron!!!

""""Pedigree dry food and it has actually IMPROVED one of the dogs coat. Some people can’t afford to feed their dog expensive holistic dog food. So what if the dog food is not as good as others. Dogs who eat this food can still live long, healthy lives and what does it matter to other people what they feed their dogs? Like I said before I work at a boarding facility and I see a lot of dogs who foods that are lower quality than most but I do not name call and tell them they are killing their dogs."""" 

THIS CRAP KILLED MY DOG !!!! IF PEOPLE LIKE Elizabeth DON'T LISTEN THEN THEY ARE MORONS...... There are hundreds of sites on the internet that can educate people about how bad this crap is and if people don't want to read about it, then they should NOT BE POSTING STUPID MORONAIC STATEMENTS LIKE HERS.. When my dog was killed by this crap, I did not realize how easy it was to learn about dog food. She came here,, so she knows how to get around the net. BUT SHE SHOULD NOT MAKE THESE KINDS OF POSTS WITHOUT DOING SOME HOMEWORK. YA AND GUESS WHAT? SHE SHOULD JUST FEED HER KIDS CANDY BECAUSE THEY CAN LIVE LONG LIVES ON THAT OR MAYBE FAST FOOD THEY CAN LIVE A LONG LIFE ON THAT..And I'll bet a hundred bucks her dogs throw up and she just says something like they are just sick again.. But in re-all-i-ty they are throwing up because of this dog food!!!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Again, I know you're knowledgeable and care about dogs. I DO agree that the foods you recommend are amongst the healthiest. Seriously--maybe a dog's coat was actually improved by Pedigree, because maybe...just maybe, the dog was being fed an even lousier food OR no food at all prior to being fed the Pedigree. You'll cringe when I tell you this, but in MY past experience, my dogs' coats were all very shiny and soft while on some of these foods. BUT--that doesn't mean that I wasn't seeing other problems (itching, anal gland issues, redness). That also doesn't mean all dogs will have allergies to these products like mine. My dogs' coats actually became dull while they were on Chicken Soup Lite, but maybe it was because of the lower fat content (????). I did read an article online where someone said that would happen on diet foods.

There are actually a lot of product review sites that have SEVERAL good reviews of Purina, Pedigree, Retriever (Tractor Supply's brand ($20 or less for 50 lbs.), etc. SO...if people only go to THOSE sites and see LOTS of reviews, they might think they are doing something good for their dogs, and probably have no knowledge that they contain a lot of bad/controversial ingredients. 

Anyhow, you are entitled to your opinions, and you seem to know a lot more about all these dog food ingredients than a lot of people. I try to tell people I know about better dog foods--some listen, some refuse to. Not much I can do at that point. There are people who have given their dogs the same crappy dry food for years--won't give any meat/tablescraps or any canned food at all. So yeah--I hate that because I feel sorry for the dogs. When people are dealing with rescues, fosters, etc.--I suppose they gotta feed these dogs what they can, and I am just GLAD they are getting fed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You would be hard pressed to find a worse dog food. Lets take a look

1.Ground Whole Corn, TERRIBLE
2.Chicken By-Product Meal, AWFUL
3.Ground Wheat,TERRIBLE
4.Meat And Bone Meal, AWFUL
5.Animal Fat (Preserved With Bha/Bht), This is POISION.
6.Wheat Flour, TERRIBLE
7.Lamb, FINALY BUT IT IS REALLY ABOUT NUMBER 11
8.Rice, fair
9.Corn Gluten Meal, GETS NO WORSE
10.Natural Flavor AND SALT, bad
11.Caramel Color. POSION, and why have coloring? Dogs are color blind!!! 
12. Added FD&C And Lake Colors (Yellow 6, Yellow 5, Blue 2, Red 40). SEE ABOVE

Ground Whole Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Wheat, Meat And Bone Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved With Bha/Bht), Wheat Flour, Lamb, Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Natural Flavor, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Vegetable Oil (Source Of Linoleic Acid), Caramel Color, Dried Beet Pulp, Titanium Dioxide, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate [Source Of Vitamin E], L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate [Source Of Vitamin C*], Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement [Vitamin B2], Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Potassium Iodide), Added FD&C And Lake Colors (Yellow 6, Yellow 5, Blue 2, Red 40).

AND YOU DON'T THINK THIS COULD KILL A DOG?????THINK AGAIN!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Where is this??? Leave a link because I need to set them straight...

There are actually a lot of product review sites that have SEVERAL good reviews of Purina, Pedigree,


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-you know that their are always going to be people out there that don't know any better,and will recommend Pedigree,Purina,and even Ol'roy.I am guessing that these good reviews are coming from consumers,that don't have a clue.....


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am not a moron. The Pedigree has improved her coat because she has gunky skin. Yes a higher quality food will be a lot better for her, but my point is is that the dog is doing better on the Pedigree than whatever she gets fed at home. And I know about dog food and I have learned not from the internet but from my job. I see dogs on low quality foods that look horrible and I have seen dogs on low quality foods that look decent. My dog has lived 15 years and she has never been fed a holistic type food and for most of those years she ate Pedigree and she was healthy as could be! You might not believe me but she was and never had health issues and she was solid muscle. I feed my younger dogs a holistic food because of everything I have learned the 3 years at my job and I want them to eat a healthier food. I agree that Pedigree is not the best food and my sister has switched her dogs to Pedigree and her bloodhound's coat is horrible now and she is thinking of switching them to Blue Buffalo. Does she know that Pedigree is not so great? Yes, so why does she feed it to them? It is cheaper. Is she trying to kill her dogs? No. She has 3 dogs and one is a St. Bernard so they go through food fast. I don't have any kids but I would not feed them candy all the time and as a matter of fact I believe that kids should not get candy at all until they are 3 years old. I know people in my family and friends who feed candy to their kids all the time and I don't like it, but that is their choice and if they want their kids to be sick all the time then that is their choice. My point is if people can't afford or don't want to feed their dogs better food then why get all stressed about it? Post up your opinion/facts about dog food and if people don't want to listen then why should you get upset over it? That is my point. Calling people dumb is not going to change their opinion on dog food anyway. Preach all you can about dog food and people will listen, but once you start calling them names they will just automatically block you out. In a perfect world everyone would feed their dog the best food, but it is not a perfect world and with the economy in the tank people aren't going to cut down on their food, but rather their dog's food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Elizabeth-their are some very good foods that won't break the bank,this is my list of quality foods at good prices.Kirkland Signature available at Costco,Fromm Family Classics,Whole Earth Farms by Merrick.4 Health available at Tractor Supply.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, it's just an excuse to feed this crap. If you wanna take care of your dog and money is an issue there are ways. Like the old saying "if their is a will there is a way". Look at my new gravatar I tried to get a picture of Tonys head in able to show the shine of his coat. The reason is, you well not see many GSD's with that shine. GSD's have very rough coats, but if you feed them good dog food you can over come that.


----------



## Mack (Dec 2, 2010)

Jess, your comments are offensive. Not everyone is always going to agree with what you say (I do - I've done the research too)...but atleast show some class and stop the name-calling...continue on trying to educate but keep the nasty stuff to yourself. I have, through trial and error, learned that it doesn't matter the quality of the food, what matters most is how it works for your dog. The ingredient list might be good, but it might not be for a particular dog. I've tried Origen, Acana, Solid Gold, Innova, Canidae, and a few others of that quality and the one that works best for my dog's digestive system is Costco's Kirkland brand. Are they too rich? Too complex? Who knows? I was willing to spend the extra $$$ to treat my boy right...yet it backfired on me and i went through a couple years of cleaning up soft stools, diarrhea, etc. Anyways, voice your opinion and your facts and let the people make their decisions based on what they get from you and others. All you can expect is that they make the right choices. They're not morons for not heeding your advice. People are different...it's what makes the world go'round.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The facts are right up there where I left them and guess what, I recommend a ton of dog foods but not cheap crap that kills dogs.

e A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis
The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
13. Now, the rest of their products.
The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
3.	Exclusive
4.	Pure Vita
5.	Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
6.	Wellness 
7.	Earthborn
8.	Pinnacle
9.	Annamaet
10.	Organix
11.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
12.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
13.	Premium Edge


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mack-have you ever tried probiotics for your dog? It might clear up digestion problems.The beet pulp in Kirkland's is probably what made his stools firmer,because it is fiber.Have you ever tried grain free? My 2 dogs have smaller firmer stools on grain free.Also they don't have to eat as much volume.Right now my dogs are on TOTW.They go crazy for the Wetlands.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-Tony looks great! He really shines-but I would expect those results with Orijen and all the real meat treats.My 2 have so much energy on the better brands,sometimes I think they have too much energy.LOL-JK BTW they are really soft and shiny too.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess--Do you feed the recommended dry food amount and then add canned food and/or real meat in addition to that, or do you cut back on the kibble? When you feed beef, do you always feed it raw? 

What about you, Michelle? Do you feed real meat? Cooked or raw? How do you determine your dogs' daily portions of both dry/canned (or meat)? Also, do you use probiotics? If so, are they already in your food OR do you give pills or yogurt? Thanks.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

KC23-yes I feed real meat and eggs,gently cooked. Eggs are an excellent,and cheap form of protein.Probiotics are in the food,and I also add them to the food.I buy the powdered probiotics.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed a tad bit less of the kibble when I give him his raw meat, but it depends how much he is getting. He would get more, but there is that old thing called money and a budget. Yes, the red meat is raw but the chicken and eggs get cooked. The reason being is the chicken and eggs most likely come from those gigantic dirty chicken farms.

LOL, the wetlands, Tony loves his duck. He also gets the Regional Red for the AM feeding now and he loves it. He chokes on it he eats it so fast. He is getting a treat tonight, Evangers canned duck


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Michelle and Jess. I was feeding eggs too, and suppose I should do that again once in a while. They liked plain yogurt mixed in w/their kibble too. I always cook them and always boil the chicken (and gizzards/hearts/livers) as well. I boil their beef too. I was making complete meals for them for a while and putting the food processor to use & stocking up the freezer. They were getting chicken or beef/rice or oatmeal, green peas or peas/carrots--stuff like that. I was even grinding the egg shells and giving supplements, etc. Sometimes they'd get the organ meat instead of the beef/chicken. 

I was obviously feeding them too much though and had a bowl of dry food out at all times, which I no longer do. Now they're losing weight. I split their portions up over 3 meals per day--seems to work out well at the moment. 

It's not a problem to just give them a little cooked beef or chicken OR canned food mixed in w/the kibble at each meal. I just need some advice on how to figure out how much chicken or beef I can give them for their actual meal---OR for all their meals on some days. I just want to make sure they get enough--but not more than they need.


----------



## mack1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Michelle. Yes, I give him powdered probiotics (not regularly - usually after an episode of diarrhea or something like that) as Kirkland doesn't have any in the food. I sometimes wonder if it's really necessary though, you know...where would a "dog in the wild" get probiotics from??? Where else do the dogs get the fibre from? I have not tried grain free yet, not sure about the higher amount of protein and how it affects them. I know in humans we can only process so much protein no matter how much we take in. Sometimes truthfully, i just wonder if we're all just over-thinking this whole dog food thing...i mean, everything in moderation is ok...i don't eat gourmet every day (truthfully, not that often)but i make sure to eat healthy. Anyways, it seems the less i think about it, the better off he does (go figure). I'll probably still always search for that perfect food. Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## dalucci (Sep 23, 2012)

I have read the reviews checked the web sites and I see the results of my choice.
The thing I do see is when you get a group together there are differences positive or negative, the key ingredient to anything is truth and honesty and I think this is the approach we should press for when we ask companies to advertise what we are feeding ourselves and our pets.
Look up the recall list and this will tell all are the Pet food companies honest or out to make a profit. Two of my Feline friends are in an Urn to attest to the truth companies are feeding us.
[email protected],com


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9DTzDfYMxo

WATCH THIS VIDEO. Read your labels on your dog's food. If you see "Meat and Bone Meal" or "Animal Digest" or "Animal Fat" you can bet that it came from a place exactly like in this video. If you think Pedigree is any good you better watch this until the end and then decide if you feel the same way. I also bet that if you pick up a handful of Pedigree dog food, you will see small hairs and you should understand where they came from after watching this. ALSO, when euthanized animals are sent to the rendering plant and then put into your pets food, the drug used for enthenasia DOES NOT break down in the rendering process. Think about that as you feed your next bowl...your dog may look good on the outside but it's what you are doing to the inside of your pet that is the worst.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pet food companies deny using euthanized companion animals in their food, but as long as they continue to obtain ingredients from meat rendering plants, there is no reason to believe them. That's where shelter corpses go. Beware and read the labels. Do your own research and make an educated decision. Put your money where it counts.


----------



## Angela_Himmeroeder (Mar 21, 2011)

I cannot believe that they (Pedigree) still has the nerve to try and promote their food. Its full of fillers, nothing nutritional for any dog. Can they list one good vegetable or fruit that is listed in their dog food. Why don't they just close up shop, and forget about trying to promote a dog food that is terrible for our dogs. Pedigree is trying to pull the wool over many pet owners eys....wake up and get out of promoting good dog food...when its not!!!


----------



## Marina1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi

I would like to know where i can find pedigree dog food with meaty nuggets for small adult dogs in Bloemfontein, it's been more than 2 months now.


----------



## tracie (Apr 14, 2011)

Pedigree is a horrible food. Grocery store dog food is not healthy despite what they claim. I work as a pet nutritionalist and I read Pedigrees FAQ on their website, lying about how corn is good to feed your dog, pffft! corn is awful..Pedigree should be banned, along with all the other grocery store foods.


----------



## terri4 (May 21, 2011)

I was given a full blood german shepherd a year ago. I was told by the owner that she had always been on pedigree and the vet said it was fine. Not knowing, I continued that food for her. She was diagnosed with Osteosarcoma a few days ago and she is only 2. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Jen11 (Jul 10, 2011)

I will never buy my dog pedigree dog food again. I went to feed him today and I grabbed some with my hand that fell on the floor. It was so dry , hard and jagged it cut my finger. I threw that junk in the Garbage and I guess ill be going back to some canned food till I find something better.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately Pedigree dog food is lacking in many areas, it meets the basic minimum nutrient profiles by most accounts. For the same price you can probably feed your dog some other better rated foods, like Victors, Diamond Naturals, and a few others that come to mind.


----------



## Deepak_Nopany (Aug 23, 2011)

I am unable to get my Pug to feed on Pedigree chicken & vegetable food. He prefers to even eat dried bread instead of the Pedigree pellets. Basically I feel that the food must be of poor quality and content because my dog is a voracious eater and hardly refuses anything


----------



## Lisa23 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just rescued my dog about two months ago and decided to feed her Pedigree for Adults, I started to notice she started losing a large amount of hair and was developing a skin rash in various places, and she also seemed to have an upset tummy almost daily. I took her to the vet and when she asked what food I had her on and I responded Pedigree, she said to get her off of pedigree right away. I was surpriseed to find out pedigree is full of fillets like corn and wheat which is not good for your dogs. She gave me a list of natural dog foods like Blue Buffalo, EVO, Nutro and some more I can't think of the of my head, I ended up choosing Blue Buffalo and the day I brought it home she went crazy for it. She eats her whole serving instead of a few bites here and there and I've already started noticing she's not losing so much hair, her rash cleared and her tummy seems to be better. Please research Pedigree I was shocked at the comments I read from consumers about pedigree and most important I've learned to research dog food before you decide a food for Ur dog.


----------



## dschnell (Sep 16, 2011)

I was given a bag of Pedigree Adult commplete dog food by a friend. After given it to my dog for a few weeks my dog has got in sick. He has a lot of gas and very bad loose stool. Since he had been a the food for a while I did not think it was realted. I have talk my freind and they said that the same think happen to there dog. That why they gave me the food. They thought that maybe it was just there dog. If anyone has had the same promblem let me know. Now I have a fifty pounds bag of food that I have to get rid of.


----------



## Elizabeth4 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been feeding my dogs Purina dry dog food and mixing in Pedigree canned dog food and both my dogs are sick. One has been vomitting with loose stools again after the first epidsode about two weeks ago. She actually spent one night in the emergency vet on iv fluids after having bloody stools and vomitting. The vet said it was gastroenteritis and should clear up in a few days with a rice and boneless skinless chicken breast diet. She also suggested fat free vanilla yogurt to add the good bacteria back into her stomache. The diet worked but as soon as I returned to her regular food the vomitting and diarhea returned, not bloody this time though. My older dog is very gassy and has been licking her legs until they are left with sores. I now think it is their food after reading everything online. Anyone else having the same issues with pedigree and purina? I am continuing the rice and chicken until they feel better and will definitely find a new food for them.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 9, 2011)

Help!! I got a german shepherd at home BUT my mum keep on pushing me not to change 'dogfoods'...my dog is almost a senior,my mum is Indonesia who doesnt quite care what their dogs eat! But I care really! I love my dog very much..i love him...i dont want him to be miserable..my mum is quite on the pedigree because its everywhere and its cheap...she said the most horrible thing to me:"So what if your dog eats bad thing? He's just a dog,if he dies then its okay!" I was begging my mum to change,i'll do anything for it,i want it to live happily in senior age..but she said that horrible thing..so everyday i need to like shout "Eat,boy!"..I feel guilty here! I felt i'm not RESPONSIBLE TO BE A DOG OWNER! But people keep motivates me,they keep saying its my mum so anybody please just pray to my dog that he wont get any sickness and pray me for good luck! someday! When i'm not living with my mum i gonna get a gs of my own with good dog food!


----------



## Ashley5 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone.

If your feeding your dogs pedigree with other food right away and not slowing getting them used to a different food of course your pet will be sick. You can not just jump from one food to the next. If your pet has skin issues now it is probably allergic to something in the food that can happen with ANY food. I have had my dogs on pedigree from when they were 4 months old and NEVER had an issue. They nvet had skin issues or loose stool and only went to the vet for normal check ups and vaccines. It's not the food. Some dogs prefer different food. They have a taste pallet as well. Try can be picky just like a child. The 2 dogs I have now have tried so many different high end foods. Blue buffalo try didn't like and hey look that's a top of the line food same goes for wellness. My dogs love pedigree. So don't knock the food just because of loose stool and what not until you have went trough the proper way to get your pet accustomed to new food. Remember vets recommend you slowly work your way to a new food within a 10 day span


----------



## Erica1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I continued giving my German Shepherd pup pedigree after being told that's what he was being fed. My poor puppy had constant diarrhea once he was switched he was fine. Had a whole bag of pedigree dog food was thinking about donating the rest of the food but screw that no dog should be eating pedigree it's garbage!


----------



## Kathy10 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, same thing happened to my german shepherd when she was a puppy. I started to feed her with Pedigree for puppy and a few weeks later she lost all her hair and had a lot of skin allergies. I didn't immediately realize that it was pedigree. I took her to the vet and was given medications and the VET suggested to stop feeding her pedigree. It was horrible, what Pedigree did to my gsd. I switched her to Solid Gold and everything went fine. I will never ever feed a junky dog food to any of my pets including Pedigree. Though Solid Gold is more expensive than the regular dog foods you'll find in the Super market. I hope this helps Winnie


----------



## Sue5 (Feb 27, 2012)

We unknowingly fed our dogs Pedigree Adult dry food for several years. Their coats were always dull, they shed a LOT and they had bad body odor. When someone recommended Kirkland brand food (made by Diamond Pet Food), we switched and have never looked back. Having four dogs, many cats and 8 horses, we can't afford the highest quality, so Kirkland meets all their requirements and their coats are shiny once again. The b.o. is gone and they LOVE the taste of the food. We decided to gradually introduce the Senior food this past week, so will monitor them to see how they do. We have a 10 y.o. Shep/Husky, a 9 y.o. Chi/Pom, a 6 y.o. Lab, and a 4 y.o. Bichon/Dasch. All but the Chi are on the heavy side, so we are watching portions too now. BTW, this is a great informational site.


----------



## Nancy12 (May 10, 2012)

We fed our beautiful Newfoundland dogs Pedigree dry food and both died before the age of five. One from cancer and one from liver failure after eating Pedigree dog food that was recalled due to being tainted with Chinese chemicals. We had three dogs that ate the tainted food, all three were made very sick and two died. I contacted Pedigree and their legal department wanted to know if I had any proof, if I had kept a bag of the bad food. I will never have anything from China in my home again.


----------



## RenesmeeCarlieCullen (Jun 19, 2012)

@Deepak Nopany I have a pug who eats Pedigree just fine. On another note. People are saying oh I give my dog Blue and they have a shiny coat. Which my dog does. And they don't have bad breath! I'm like I really can't believe that because every dog I have ever met has bad breath no matter what they are eating!!!!!!! Unless you brush there teeth. All of my dogs have always eaten Pedigree and they were just the same, plus the vet says it is just fine!


----------



## Rachelle_Hayes (Nov 28, 2012)

Do NOT buy Pedigree. I have 2 dogs, both Lab mixes. My 5 year olds coat is coming off in chunks, his skin is so dry he looks like he has dandruff and he is always itching. My 3 year old has a shorter coat but its also coming out in chunks and his skins so dry he acts like he has fleas. I wrote Pedigree and told them I will never buy this food again. I just finished brushing my boys and am covered in fur, my older one has lost so much fur he now has patches. I know my boys don't have anything wrong with them and its this food.


----------



## donna_gonzalez (Jun 6, 2014)

can you make a donation on some free coupons for dog food I have 13 dog and its very hard my husband passed away and its only me I need help and no won here will help so if possible can you send me some free coupons for dog food god bless


----------

